# Riddle School and Riddle Transfer is AWESOME!



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2011)

AWESOME!!!

Riddle school is the journey that every student wants- To escape school! This link shows the third of riddle school, which i think is better than the first two, but the whole five part series is awesome, with the new one riddle transfer. 1, 2, and 3 are where Phil eggtree escapes school, the fourth is an april fools joke, but is significant to the 5th one, where phil is on a space ship and has to kill his friends from wihtin their dreams.

Riddle trnasfer shows them returning to earth, but are captured by Zone 5.1.

Play it for yourself!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 16, 2011)

link is broken


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 17, 2011)

Was this the game where you had to bribe the fat kid to get off the stairs with a chocolate bar, but you needed a dollar to buy him a bar from the vending machine? So you had to go through the most convoluted quest ever to get him money?


----------



## Stormecho (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah! I loved the music in... Riddle School 3 I think.

I played through all the way to 5. I was unaware there was a Riddle Transfer... should check that out.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 17, 2011)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> link is broken


it is? Well, you can go on newgrounds and type riddle school or riddle transfer



Karkat Vantas said:


> Was this the game where you had to bribe the fat kid to get off the stairs with a chocolate bar, but you needed a dollar to buy him a bar from the vending machine? So you had to go through the most convoluted quest ever to get him money?


first two games you had to get a cookie, the 3rd you get pudding.



Stormecho said:


> Yeah! I loved the music in... Riddle School 3 I think.
> 
> I played through all the way to 5. I was unaware there was a Riddle Transfer... should check that out.


yeah, it came out like a couple months ago. did you play through riddle school 3 twice without refreshing? =P


----------

